# traces



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

What does everyone use for traces? I have kno3, whatever the number is for potassium, and equ for the low tech tank, what do i need to dose traces on the new tank with co2?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

KNO3 is potassium nitrate - for both Potassium and Nitrates
KH2PO4 is mono potassium phosphate - for both Potassium and Phosphates

These three, Nitrates, Phosphates, and Potassium are your macros.

Tom's GH booster increases your GH by adding:
K2SO4 - Potasium Sulfate
Ca2SO4 - Calcium Sulfate
MgSO4+7H20 - Magnesium Sulfate
MnSO4 - Manganese Sulfate
FeSO4 - Iron Sulfate

I use CSM+B with extra iron right now for my traces. Any commercial fert like Flourish, Tropica Master Grow (TMG) etc will work for traces. I prefer the CSM+B since $8 worth will last a long, long time. $8 worth of commercial stuff may only last a month. I can bring you some CSM+B with extra iron to the meeting if you would like. I packaged the pound we got from Greg into 1/4lb packages for folks to try. I think it is about $2.60 for a 1/4 lb but would have to double check if you are interested.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

That would be great. My low tech many need some of that also, many of the plants turn yellow, which best i can tell means low iron.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I know this will vary from person to person but do the plants turn yellowish or whitish? Whitish new growth is usually a sign of iron deficiency.

I believe yellowish leaves is a sign of nitrate deficiency. That may coincide with the BGA you have had in that tank. Here is a link to some nutrient deficiencies

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Hum, i need to look at that. With EI dosing i do not understand why that is low, even with the extra i through in there. Maybe the defiscentsy is what cause my watersprite to die.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't know, watersprite seems pretty tricky. It's supposed to be a good plant for starting a new tank, but it's very brittle and parts break off easily. If too many leaves break off, there's nothing left for the plant to produce food for itself with so it dies. I didn't have much luck with it either, though wisteria and other easy plants were fine.


----------

